# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Đôi nét về chủ đầu tư của louis city tập đoàn lã vọng

## ailopdiu

Được thành lập từ năm 2003, trải qua hơn một thập kỷ hoạt động và phát triển Tập Đoàn Lã Vọng đã kiến lập được nền móng tài chính bền vững và trở nên thương hiệu uy tín trên thị trường. Được biết đến như một trong những thương hiệu hàng đầu về Thương mại dịch vụ tại Việt Nam, hiện Tập Đoàn Lã Vọng đã và đang khẳng định vị thế là Chủ đầu tư bất động sản uy tín và chuyên nghiệp

Với thế mạnh trong các lĩnh vực Thương mại dịch vụ - Đầu tư tài chính - Xây dựng, Tập Đoàn luôn đi tiền phong trong việc cung cấp các giải pháp dịch vụ toàn diện, cùng chung tay xây đắp cuộc sống tươi đẹp và mang lại giá trị và đẳng cấp cho cuộc sống của mỗi gia đình.

Luôn chú trọng xây dựng văn hóa doanh nghiệp, Tập Đoàn Lã Vọng tự hào là nơi tập kết của những trái tim máu nóng, những trí não hào kiệt và là mảnh đất lý tưởng cho năng lực cá nhân chủ nghĩa được phát triển cùng sự nghiệp chung bền vững. Tập Đoàn Lã Vọng không ngừng nỗ lực vươn lên để khẳng định và nâng cao vị thế của mình trên thị trường, giữ vững niềm tin trong tâm tưởng khách hàng và đối tác.

Trên con đường trở thành một trong những Tập Đoàn hùng mạnh tại Việt Nam, chúng tôi luôn chủ động hiệp tác với các đối tác trong và ngoài nước, các tổ chức Tài chính, Ngân hàng, Công nghệ, Nhân lực...nhằm tăng cường sức mạnh, tối ưu hóa lợi thế cạnh tranh trên thị trường và mong muốn mang đến cho khách hàng những không gian sống đáng mong ước, qua đó góp phần tạo dựng hạnh phúc thực sự cho cuộc sống của con người.

Vì tổ quốc, vì cộng đồng và vì mỗi trái tim Việt Nam – là thông điệp của mục tiêu phát triển Tập Đoàn gắn với sự phát triển của xã hội. Tập Đoàn Lã Vọng luôn có những hoạt động thiết thực chung tay vì một cộng đồng vững bền và bác ái.

giao hội đầu tư nghiên cứu, phát triển và đưa ra thị trường những sản phẩm tốt nhất, đem lại lợi ích cho cộng đồng và đóng góp tích cực vào sự phát triển của giang san luôn là định hướng xuyên suốt cho hoạt động của Tập Đoàn Lã Vọng

liền kề lã vọng - biệt thự lã vọng - bán liền kề louis city

----------

